# Reels coming out of their seats - fix?



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Any suggestions for how to keep reels from coming unseated? I've got a couple big spinning reels for AJs on tiger lite rods and I love the setups. The problem is the reel feet are so big that the reel seat won't tighten down very far. This the reels have come out before when fighting a fish. Is there an easy fix? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Buy a rod that fits. If the reel tightens from the bottom, you can put a rubber band on the rod butt and move it us behind the nut and it will jam the nut. Some kind of O-ring would do the same thing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Duh ~~ Tristan:

Duct Tape


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Panhandleslim, I'll give it a try. Thanks

Tom, cable ties and duct tape were my first thought!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hockey stick tape works best for me, doesn't get adhesive sticky like duct or black tape.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

This is why I like to build down-locking reel seats


----------

